# pink



## Guest (Aug 30, 2001)

Gut 2001;49:165-166 ( August ) CommentarySee articles on pages 209 and 214 Descartes and the gut: "I'm pink therefore I am"In 1637 Rene Descartes wrote "The soul by which I am, what I am, is entirely distinct from my body and even if the body were not, the soul would not cease to be what it is".1 Descartes was thus reflecting on the longstanding conundrum of relationships between body and soul which have continued to this day and are equally mirrored in our views on diseases of the gastrointestinal tract. The fathers of gastroenterology clearly recognised the relationships between the brain and gut. D G THOMPSONtom


----------

